# College Courses



## kibitzer12 (Dec 6, 2005)

With the change in the Quinn Bill I need to enroll in classes by 01 Sept 2009. I'll be starting from scratch. Anyone have any information on Cop friendly Bachelors degree programms for Quinn Bill?


----------

